# Jig Swap 2005



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Anyone interested in doing this years jig swap? andy capp will host if we can get enough people interested. The way it works is, we get 12 people to send in 13 jigs of their own making or purchased if you don't make your own. The host will send everyone one of each of the entries, with the spare set going to Steve. 

If you are going to enter, please send your jigs in a timely fashion so we can all get them before the water firms up. Please give us a description/photo of the jig you intend to send so we can post them for everyone to see.

Hope we get enough interest!

Harry

Harry


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im in if i can find a small enough willow leaf blade to make a diffrent type of jig this year.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Im in too.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Im in of course.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

My entry will likely be my version of a firetiger in superglow yellow. Probably a #2 blade, 1 1/4" OAL. Looks like the water will be getting hard soon! Anyone else interested?

Harry


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Count me in..............


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd like to participate. I'll provide a lure I use for bluegill called a TransparAnt. I'll try to get a picture posted.

thanks.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is a pic of the TransparAnt


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice.......................... Pork C. but don't show em it's kinda like X- Mas :lol:


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry, I thought it said in the intro to post a picture.

Of course that is one advantage to being an old geezer like me, stuff I see today, I forget about by tomorrow. Everything gets reset to zero everday.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Looks great! Gills/sunnies beware! Will post mine when I'm done.

Harry


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Participants:

Ficious
andy capp
Fishcapades
neil duffey
Ed stringer
Pork Chop

Not to many so far


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Come on guys lets get this ball rolling!!!!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Limited to 10 people.
10 people, 11 jigs, extra set going to steve.

Im going to go ahead and put a deadline on this.

All entries must be sent to me no later than January 9th. NO LATE ENTRIES! You snooze you lose.

Include toetags on your jigs stating your screen name. 
Send them in a crush proof container with your address to recieve lures back.

We are all busy this time of year but lets please try to get these done. We had some stragglers last year and really would like to get these out before the ice melts. So get crakin and get them sent. If it ends up being less than the alloted # of people you will get extras back.

PM me for shipping address.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

:lol: i just threw out ur address in the shredder 2 weeks ago andy :lol: cleanin out the ole desk to move the new one in  i got the blades i got the hooks(thanks ficious for the where to.) ill be makin em up tonight durring the wings game.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Don't worry neil..............I MOVED :tdo12:


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Ah heck, I'll play.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ficious
andy capp
Fishcapades
neil duffey
Ed stringer
Pork Chop
tubejig


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

andy,

Pm me your address, I'll get them out before the weekend if I can. Will post photo too.

Harry


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I can't tell you guys how much I appreciate you sending me the extra set of the jigs. The quality and variety of these handmade gems is second to no store bought jig out there.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Never done a swap before.........but WTH........I'll throw my name in the hat too. 

I'll make mine in a size 0 willow and will be glow chartuse, green, pink or orange........is there a color preference guys?

They work well on perch, gills, crappie and the smelt seem to like them too.

I'll need an address......and do I toe tag all of them?


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

No color preference, just try to make/get all the same. Send 11. I'll PM you my address.

Steve Pm me yours when you get a second.

Ficious
andy capp
Fishcapades
neil duffey
Ed stringer
Pork Chop
tubejig
tommytubular


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Im covering the shipping on the way back guys


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a pic of my entry, this should eliminate the need for toe tags. They measure 1 1/4" x 5/16", weight between 36 & 39 grains. They are hammered 24K gold on the back with a #4 hook. They are superglow green with a superglow orange belly. 

Andy, I will ship tomorrow.

Harry


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

harry those are friggin sweet! how come they arent on the site yet? hey how in the world do ya keep your painting so crisp and finely detailed? i can paint realy good, i do the dorky miniture war gaming thing and they turn out supurbly... but my jig painting is a bit rustic... cn ya pm me some tips maybe?







guys my entry is a #2 willow w/ a #10 aberdean painted in a purple white orange w/ black tiger stripes. im still paintin em up but ill post a pic asap. is it 11 or 13? i hope 11 as i thought it was and used my other two for personal use.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Harry those are awesome send me 5 extra and I'll pay ya.

Neil its 11.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Harry,

WOW!!!!!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks guys. This is the first time I have painted this exact pattern, it's for the swap. It's a blend of superglow colors that I just winged, not sure if I could match it exactly.

Andy, 

I'll ship you the extras(2). Please keep them for hosting this swap. I have mine here. Jigs are going out this morning. I sent an extra case you can use for Steve's if you need it.

Neil,

Sometimes how you mix the paint helps with fine details, thinner helps with fine lines. Be careful not to thin too much or the paint gets transparent. I'm getting alot more practice these days, that helps more than anything.

Harry


----------



## Tightlines (May 21, 2004)

I'll give this a try, I got some good ladybug imitations. 

Let me know where and when to send them.....

Chris


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ficious
andy capp
Fishcapades
neil duffey
Ed stringer
Pork Chop
tubejig
tommytubular
Tighlines


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

if you got an extra opening I'll take part in this event, thanks.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Andy,

I'll get these in the mail to you by the weekend. Thanks for organizing this event.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Ssssswwwwweeeeeeeeeetttttttt.................................


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Utep Your in. 

I cannot accept anymore participants due to flies already being sent

Ficious
andy capp
Fishcapades
neil duffey
Ed stringer
Pork Chop
tubejig
tommytubular
Tighlines
UTEP

I cannot accept anymore participants due to flies already being sent


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey again, glad I could join in on this, since I mainly use #6 and #8 size hooks, I'll send out a #8 size perch lure, very very detailed, i'll try to post a picture, thanks.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Whos Chris Miller?

I got some jigs from them. It says duck-a-holic under the name but cant find a post for tha screen name.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ficious Recieved
andy capp
Fishcapades
neil duffey
Ed stringer
Pork Chop Recieved
tubejig
tommytubular
Tighlines
UTEP


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Gee wizz ficious......your paint jobs are gonna make mine look like........well a boogger! LOL The other ice flies look awesome too!!

Anyway......finished mine last night and hope to get to the post office before they close today.....if not tomorrow.

size 0 willow, douple bend, glow chartruse, size 10 mustad and a ruby red glass bead...

Andy the two extra off color jigs are for you.....our gracious host


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

How manny do we send in Andy? I thaught it was twelve but i only see 10 members on the list


----------



## Tightlines (May 21, 2004)

Andy,,, Wrong Forum:yikes: ,,,,, Duck-A-Holic is Tightlines:evil: ....... Hope that helps....

Chris


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Fishcapades sent 11. Your right there is only 10 on the list 1 set goes to steve

Ficious Recieved
andy capp
Fishcapades
neil duffey
Ed stringer
Pork Chop Recieved
tubejig
tommytubular
Tighlines Recieved
UTEP


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

finaly got a pick of em... purple white and orange w/ black stripes. chrome hammered back. andy pm ur address please.


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

good job dude, oh yea I shipped out mine today, sorry for the delay, post office wasn't even packed, although they gave me a hassle when it only costed .60 cents to ship and I only had a $20 dollar bill, lol.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

all i need is to buy a clear coat tomorrow(payday!!!! yessssssssss!) and ill ship em friday most likely.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Good jog Neil! Can't wait to get out and try them out. I got "happy feet", wish I was out right now(I'm at werk)!

Harry


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i feel your pain, headed to work now. thanx for the compliment harry. i havebt gotten out all week, cousin canceld on me 3 times already. :sad: def x mas morning though!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Guys I will be out of town for the next 4 days I will respond and update everything tuesday when I come back to work tuesday.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ficious Recieved
andy capp Recieved
Fishcapades
neil duffey
Ed stringer
Pork Chop Recieved
tubejig
tommytubular
Tighlines Recieved
UTEP Recieved

Half are in wheres the rest.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Here's mine, They turned out better than I thaught they would. 

Glow in the dark too, Just couldnt figure out how to take a picture of them glowing. Their bright very bright.

Andy please foward me your adress so I can get these to you asap.

Here they are.


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

wow good job man.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks, Ive been airbrushing for quite some time, about a year now, I mostly do spoons and crankbaits. Its a hobby that ive came to love. Ive even done a few mx and snowmobile helmets for some buddys of mine.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

sorry about the delay in getting mine in the mail......holidays, lines at the post office at lunch time......

I did make it to the post office yesterday....they are on the way


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Beautiful job Fishcapades! Nice detail. Hope the weather gets a litlle better before it's too late.

Harry


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks Ficious,
I bought the jigs off ebay premade, all i did was paint them. I also got the glow paint of ebay too.I have been painting rc car bodys for the past 8 hours and im finally done. I can say there much easier to paint than these tinny jigs.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ficious Recieved
andy capp Recieved
Fishcapades
neil duffey
Ed stringer
Pork Chop Recieved
tubejig
tommytubular Recieved
Tighlines Recieved
UTEP Recieved


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ficious Recieved
andy capp Recieved
Fishcapades
neil duffey
Ed stringer
Pork Chop Recieved
tubejig
tommytubular Recieved
Tighlines Recieved
UTEP Recieved


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I would really like to have these jigs by the end of the week. The only people I have not been in touch with are Duffey and tubejig, Guys?

Lets get these in before the second freeze.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im on my way to the post office now. sorry andy hollidays are buisy time for us at the resturant.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

I sent tubejig and mine today.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks again for making this possible Andy,

Hope to use the new creations off the docks this weekend if I can't find anything to stand on. Very interesting creations, can't wait to try the jig and fly combo for some gills. Let me know if someone does another,

Harry


----------



## Tightlines (May 21, 2004)

Got my package yesterday,,,, now I can't wait to use them. Mine was the smaller lady bug pattern, that has glow on the back. It works really great as a second hook about 8 inches above the main jig......

Good Luck to All,,,, I have another pattern if we do this again,,,,, Let me know!!!!

Chris


----------

